# trolley jack



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

I am looking to buy a trolley jack to use for home maintenace on a Fiat Ducato 3850 chassis. Would a 2 tonne capacity be sufficient or would a 3 tonne be better? Does it need to be what is classed in the trade as a "long chassis" Jack? Machine Mart sell a jack which is 590 mm long with a saddle minimum of 200 mm and a capacity of 3 tonnes. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

You would not need a "Long Chassis" jack for any ducato,
and the one at machine mart is more than sufficient for your model.

and welcome to MHF

brez.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good morning, starcott.

No technical help from me but just a welcome to make you feel at home here.
Why not post a little something in the introductions forum, it's good to know who one's in contact with.

Good luck.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi and welcome,
Just a little true story, take from it what you will.
I had a Hymer B644 and for several years carried around a DIY type 2 Ton Trolley jack in case I got a puncture and the supplied scissor jack wouldn't cope.
Came the day when in a little back road in Portugal I got the puncture, a rear wheel one. I confidently got out the trolley jack and positioned it and tried to jack up the van, and tried and tried!
Oh dear I thought, got out the scissor jack and lifted the van easilly.
Needless to say I no longer lug around the weight of a trolley jack.
If it is for home use, try and make sure it will do the job before you buy!
BillD.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Starcott

Despite Brezcrafts recommendation, my personal opinion would be not to waste your money on a silly little unit, with which you are sure to struggle and will possibly (probably) find that it doesn't have enough lift height. Go for the bigger unit or if money is an influence then buy a 5 tonne hydraulic bottle jack which will definitely be sufficient, no matter what you choose just be sure to carry with you a sturdy base to stand it on, if your in a field or sand the jack will just push into the ground without it.

John.


----------



## Mack (May 1, 2005)

Hi Starcott 
I own a Hymer B694 and have had the unhappy experience of a puncture. The Fiat sissors Jack is rubbish and nearly killed me.
I now am the proud owner of a 5 ton commercial jack and it's a piece of cake to lift the Motorhome. I would go along with "eurajohn's" recommendations and buy a 5 tonne hydraulic bottle jack. We have to be prepared here in Ireland as it's become almost impossible to get Roadside assistance insurance. Europ Assist used to do an annual cover but now they will only cover us in a "per trip" basis and this can prove expensive.
Mack


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'd like to cast my vote for a bottle jack too. Mine came from Machine Mart, cost only £15 and I think is 5 tonne too. I carry it all the time. Certainly makes swapping the wheels front to rear easier 

While you're there don't forget to pick up a pair of axle stands too for about the same price.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Agree with all the previous comments. A Trolley jack is great at home but not very practical to carry around in van. A bottle jack is fine to carry in van and is easy to use. Remember all important safety rules and do use axle stands if doing any maintenance more than just changing a wheel.

The bottle jack is also ideal for when you get stuck in the mud. Jack up vehicle - fill hole with 'whatever' and lower down again, but do remember that piece of wood to spread the load for jack base. You may also need a spacer at top for jack points.
Jon


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

OK YOUS LOT, is this ganging up on brez day???

You see Starcott does'nt live up a little back road in Portugal!
A 5 tonne bottle is capable of lifting the whole vehicle!
He probably does'nt live in a field of sand!
His home isnt in Ireland either!
Maybe he does'nt want his wheels swapped around!
and brambles wants you to get stuck in the mud,jack you up,fill your hole with whatever,lower you down again then get a piece of wood and spread your load!!!!!!!!!!

and poor starcott isnt going anywhere



starcott said:


> I am looking to buy a trolley jack to use for home maintenace


starcott, you have my sympathy, no-one should be put through that,well may'be Pusser!!!!

brez.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

LOL Brezcraft. 

I was merely just mentioning my pennies worth for the benifit of others.
Trouble with a 2 tonne bottle jack is it might not lift the vehicle high enough. ARRRgh darn, I will get told off again for complicating the question.

Ok back to the trolley jack. You need to check the height the jack will lift to. Mine, a 2 tonne jack just lifts the wheel of the ground and no more.

Screwfix stock a nice trolley jack at £59.99 3 tonne with 510mm height (150mm min). Not sure how it compares with the machine mart one you are looking at, starcott, but is similar if not the same as the Machine Mart CTJ3000G. which costs £64.57

Screw fix web site is www.screwfix.com

Jon.


----------



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for all the helpful replies. I never intended to carry a trolley jack with me. it is just for maintenance at home. Having read all the suggestions, it looks as if the best buy for my use will be the 3 tonne capacity trolley jack from Screwfix, which weighs about 39 kg and has a max height of 51 cm.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I have had several jacks, economy priced ones. When I got my last car a Discovery I needed something stronger.

Don't just go on the weight the jack takes, the cheaper ones are just that, they do not give confidence and allow a lot of movement in their mechanisms.

Go for the best you can afford, it will probably be your last one and you will not believe how much steadier the better ones are!

John :wink:


----------

